# Ghost Stories featured on 13thTrack.com



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Tons of old scary stories here - http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/ archived for downloading!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

You might post something on his blog, and see if you get a response..

http://halloweenradio.blogspot.com/?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Rich B beat me to the Scar Stuff blog. Thaty Blog owner also has a web page based on one such Ghost Story type LP called Scary Spooky Stories here:

http://www.scaryspookysounds.com/list-01.html

It is a list of all of the Halloween LPs that Jason owns. About half of them are Ghost Story themed.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thans guys, the Scar blog is awesome and has many of the tracks I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

*13th track*

Hi,

I am sorry I can't help with finding the stories but I do have information on what happened to 13th Track.

I found this from his blog about a month or so ago:

http://halloweenradio.blogspot.com/2005/10/supporting-halloween-radio.html


I tried to email him at his blog (a month ago)about the old 13th Track channels but never received a reply.

I loved the different channels and am sorry he took them down.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey thanks Oddbean - that explains a lot. I'm sad to see they are gone too.


----------

